# More Smiley's please



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about taking a look at this list....

http://www.dvdtalk.com/forum/misc.php?s=&action=showsmilies


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Some of those are pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have a few that I have been meaning to upload that will be a great addition to the board. Let me get through this weekend and I will put them up.


----------

